# Do goggles make it Steampunk?



## Clever-Fox (Aug 26, 2013)

I showed my friend a picture I drew (actually, it's the same one from my thread in the art forum), and he said it was steampunk, not fantasy. And, his main reason for saying that was that it (the gryphon in the picture) had goggles. Granted, I have no problem with how he interpreted it. 

The question is, do goggles, no matter how simple, make the picutre of the steampunk genre?


(I will post a link to said picture later, by the way)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 26, 2013)

Steampunk is a _sub_genre.  Some of it leans toward science fiction, some of it is more clearly fantasy. With your gryphon, I'm guessing that it's fantasy.

The goggles are irrelevant.  They suggest steampunk, but they're just props, and props don't determine the kind of story.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 26, 2013)

Indeed, but evidently my friend thinks otherwise. Again, if that's how he interpreted the picutre, then that's fine. Still, you're right about the goggles. They're just props, and don't really determine anything.


----------



## nightdreamer (Dec 2, 2013)

Heck no!  I'm wearing goggles right now, and there's nothing steampunk about this place.


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 3, 2013)

are they flight goggles or are they lab goggles.

I can see how goggles of any kind might be steampunkish because it takes a certain tech level to create them, and tech tends to imply steampunkery is afoot.
But if they were flight goggles I would just think he came from a technologically advanced race of gryphons who found flight more comfortable and navigation more enjoyable with some optical protection.
If they are lab goggles, then I'd be more inclined to think there was some steampunkery afoot as gryphons are not classically found in a lab setting.


----------



## Bick (Dec 3, 2013)

Are they steam-powered goggles?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 4, 2013)

Bick said:


> Are they steam-powered goggles?


 
heh heh...


----------



## nightdreamer (Dec 4, 2013)

For the record, mine are lab goggles, and they're on again.  If I go next door, they have to be LASER goggles.  Awesome!  And I can make steam whenever I want.


----------

